# баг с libpangocairo

## GoR2

при попытке собрать gtk+ вылазиет сообщение

 *Quote:*   

> *** Pango not found. Pango built with Cairo support is required
> 
> *** to build GTK+. See http://www.pango.org for Pango information.
> 
> 

 

хотя и панго и кайро установлен... Немного погуглил и нашёл что проблема довольно популярная. Вообщем проблему нашёл а решение её нет.

Помогите решить проблему!

ps. если это уже обсуждалось в Русском форуме то дайте линк

----------

## GoR2

--- Invalid atom in /etc/portage/package.mask: =mail-mta/ssmtp-*

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking gtk+-2.12.1.tar.bz2 to /var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/gtk+-2.12.1-r2/work

 [32;01m*[0m Applying gtk+-2.8.0-multilib.patch ...

[A[72C  [34;01m[ [32;01mok[34;01m ][0m

 [32;01m*[0m Applying gtk+-2.12.0-flash-workaround.patch ...

[A[72C  [34;01m[ [32;01mok[34;01m ][0m

 [32;01m*[0m Applying gtk+-2.12.0-openoffice-freeze-workaround.patch ...

[A[72C  [34;01m[ [32;01mok[34;01m ][0m

 [32;01m*[0m Applying gtk+-2.12.1-firefox-print-preview.patch ...

[A[72C  [34;01m[ [32;01mok[34;01m ][0m

 [32;01m*[0m Applying gtk+-2.12.1-cupsutils.patch ...

[A[72C  [34;01m[ [32;01mok[34;01m ][0m

 [32;01m*[0m Running eautoreconf in '/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/gtk+-2.12.1-r2/work/gtk+-2.12.1' ...

 [32;01m*[0m Running aclocal -I . ...

[A[72C  [34;01m[ [32;01mok[34;01m ][0m

 [32;01m*[0m Running libtoolize --copy --force --automake ...

[A[72C  [34;01m[ [32;01mok[34;01m ][0m

 [32;01m*[0m Running aclocal -I . ...

[A[72C  [34;01m[ [32;01mok[34;01m ][0m

 [32;01m*[0m Running autoconf ...

[A[72C  [34;01m[ [32;01mok[34;01m ][0m

 [32;01m*[0m Running autoheader ...

[A[72C  [34;01m[ [32;01mok[34;01m ][0m

 [32;01m*[0m Running automake --add-missing --copy ...

[A[72C  [34;01m[ [32;01mok[34;01m ][0m

 [32;01m*[0m Running elibtoolize in: gtk+-2.12.1

 [32;01m*[0m   Applying sed-1.5.6.patch ...

 [32;01m*[0m Removing useless C++ checks ...

[A[72C  [34;01m[ [32;01mok[34;01m ][0m

>>> Source unpacked.

>>> Compiling source in /var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/gtk+-2.12.1-r2/work/gtk+-2.12.1 ...

 * econf: updating gtk+-2.12.1/config.guess with /usr/share/gnuconfig/config.guess

 * econf: updating gtk+-2.12.1/config.sub with /usr/share/gnuconfig/config.sub

./configure --prefix=/usr --host=x86_64-pc-linux-gnu --mandir=/usr/share/man --infodir=/usr/share/info --datadir=/usr/share --sysconfdir=/etc --localstatedir=/var/lib --disable-gtk-doc --with-libjpeg --with-libtiff --enable-xinerama --with-libpng --with-gdktarget=x11 --with-xinput --libdir=/usr/lib64 --build=x86_64-pc-linux-gnu

checking for a BSD-compatible install... /usr/bin/install -c

checking whether build environment is sane... yes

checking for gawk... gawk

checking whether make sets $(MAKE)... yes

checking build system type... x86_64-pc-linux-gnu

checking host system type... x86_64-pc-linux-gnu

checking for native Win32... no

checking for x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc... gcc

checking for C compiler default output file name... a.out

checking whether the C compiler works... yes

checking whether we are cross compiling... no

checking for suffix of executables... 

checking for suffix of object files... o

checking whether we are using the GNU C compiler... yes

checking whether gcc accepts -g... yes

checking for gcc option to accept ISO C89... none needed

checking for style of include used by make... GNU

checking dependency style of gcc... gcc3

checking for c++... c++

checking whether we are using the GNU C++ compiler... yes

checking whether c++ accepts -g... yes

checking dependency style of c++... gcc3

checking for a sed that does not truncate output... /bin/sed

checking for grep that handles long lines and -e... /bin/grep

checking for egrep... /bin/grep -E

checking for ld used by gcc... /usr/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld

checking if the linker (/usr/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld) is GNU ld... yes

checking for /usr/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld option to reload object files... -r

checking for BSD-compatible nm... /usr/bin/nm -B

checking whether ln -s works... yes

checking how to recognize dependent libraries... pass_all

checking how to run the C preprocessor... gcc -E

checking for ANSI C header files... yes

checking for sys/types.h... yes

checking for sys/stat.h... yes

checking for stdlib.h... yes

checking for string.h... yes

checking for memory.h... yes

checking for strings.h... yes

checking for inttypes.h... yes

checking for stdint.h... yes

checking for unistd.h... yes

checking dlfcn.h usability... yes

checking dlfcn.h presence... yes

checking for dlfcn.h... yes

checking how to run the C++ preprocessor... c++ -E

checking for x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-g77... no

checking for x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-xlf... no

checking for x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-f77... no

checking for x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-frt... no

checking for x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-pgf77... no

checking for x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-cf77... no

checking for x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-fort77... no

checking for x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-fl32... no

checking for x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-af77... no

checking for x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-xlf90... no

checking for x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-f90... no

checking for x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-pgf90... no

checking for x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-pghpf... no

checking for x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-epcf90... no

checking for x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gfortran... x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gfortran

checking whether we are using the GNU Fortran 77 compiler... yes

checking whether x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gfortran accepts -g... yes

checking the maximum length of command line arguments... 98304

checking command to parse /usr/bin/nm -B output from gcc object... ok

checking for objdir... .libs

checking for x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-ar... x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-ar

checking for x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-ranlib... x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-ranlib

checking for x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-strip... x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-strip

checking if gcc supports -fno-rtti -fno-exceptions... no

checking for gcc option to produce PIC... -fPIC

checking if gcc PIC flag -fPIC works... yes

checking if gcc static flag -static works... yes

checking if gcc supports -c -o file.o... yes

checking whether the gcc linker (/usr/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld -m elf_x86_64) supports shared libraries... yes

checking whether -lc should be explicitly linked in... no

checking dynamic linker characteristics... GNU/Linux ld.so

checking how to hardcode library paths into programs... immediate

checking whether stripping libraries is possible... yes

checking if libtool supports shared libraries... yes

checking whether to build shared libraries... yes

checking whether to build static libraries... no

configure: creating libtool

appending configuration tag "CXX" to libtool

checking for ld used by c++... /usr/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld -m elf_x86_64

checking if the linker (/usr/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld -m elf_x86_64) is GNU ld... yes

checking whether the c++ linker (/usr/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld -m elf_x86_64) supports shared libraries... yes

checking for c++ option to produce PIC... -fPIC

checking if c++ PIC flag -fPIC works... yes

checking if c++ static flag -static works... yes

checking if c++ supports -c -o file.o... yes

checking whether the c++ linker (/usr/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld -m elf_x86_64) supports shared libraries... yes

checking dynamic linker characteristics... GNU/Linux ld.so

checking how to hardcode library paths into programs... immediate

appending configuration tag "F77" to libtool

checking if libtool supports shared libraries... yes

checking whether to build shared libraries... yes

checking whether to build static libraries... no

checking for x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gfortran option to produce PIC... -fPIC

checking if x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gfortran PIC flag -fPIC works... yes

checking if x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gfortran static flag -static works... yes

checking if x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gfortran supports -c -o file.o... yes

checking whether the x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gfortran linker (/usr/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld -m elf_x86_64) supports shared libraries... yes

checking dynamic linker characteristics... GNU/Linux ld.so

checking how to hardcode library paths into programs... immediate

checking for special C compiler options needed for large files... no

checking for _FILE_OFFSET_BITS value needed for large files... no

checking for nm... /usr/bin/nm -B

checking whether to enable maintainer-specific portions of Makefiles... no

checking for some Win32 platform... no

checking whether build environment is sane... yes

checking for library containing strerror... none required

checking for gcc option to accept ANSI C... none needed

checking for a BSD-compatible install... /usr/bin/install -c

checking whether make sets $(MAKE)... (cached) yes

checking for x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-pkg-config... no

checking for pkg-config... /usr/bin/pkg-config

checking pkg-config is at least version 0.9.0... yes

checking for BASE_DEPENDENCIES... yes

checking Whether to write dependencies into .pc files... no

checking for perl5... no

checking for perl... /usr/bin/perl

checking for indent... no

checking for lstat... yes

checking for mkstemp... yes

checking for flockfile... yes

checking for getc_unlocked... yes

checking for localtime_r... yes

checking for _NL_TIME_FIRST_WEEKDAY... yes

checking for _NL_MEASUREMENT_MEASUREMENT... yes

checking for _NL_PAPER_HEIGHT... yes

checking for _NL_PAPER_WIDTH... yes

checking for sigsetjmp... yes

checking locale.h usability... yes

checking locale.h presence... yes

checking for locale.h... yes

checking for LC_MESSAGES... yes

checking libintl.h usability... yes

checking libintl.h presence... yes

checking for libintl.h... yes

checking for ngettext in libc... yes

checking for dgettext in libc... yes

checking for bind_textdomain_codeset... yes

checking for msgfmt... /usr/bin/msgfmt

checking for dcgettext... yes

checking if msgfmt accepts -c... yes

checking for gmsgfmt... /usr/bin/gmsgfmt

checking for xgettext... /usr/bin/xgettext

checking for catalogs to be installed...  ru

checking for extra flags to get ANSI library prototypes... none needed

checking for the BeOS... no

checking for HP-UX... no

checking for extra flags for POSIX compliance... none needed

checking for x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-pkg-config... /usr/bin/pkg-config

checking pkg-config is at least version 0.7... yes

checking for GLIB - version >= 2.13.5... yes (version 2.14.3)

checking for bind_textdomain_codeset... (cached) yes

checking pwd.h usability... yes

checking pwd.h presence... yes

checking for pwd.h... yes

checking sys/time.h usability... yes

checking sys/time.h presence... yes

checking for sys/time.h... yes

checking for unistd.h... (cached) yes

checking ftw.h usability... yes

checking ftw.h presence... yes

checking for ftw.h... yes

checking for GNU ftw extensions... yes

checking for ANSI C header files... (cached) yes

checking for an ANSI C-conforming const... yes

checking return type of signal handlers... void

checking for stdlib.h... (cached) yes

checking for unistd.h... (cached) yes

checking for getpagesize... yes

checking for working mmap... yes

checking for mallinfo... yes

checking for getresuid... yes

checking for uid_t in sys/types.h... yes

checking for fd_set... yes, found in sys/types.h

checking for wchar.h... yes

checking for wctype.h... yes

checking for iswalnum... yes

checking if iswalnum() and friends are properly defined... yes

checking for uxtheme.h... no

checking crt_externs.h usability... no

checking crt_externs.h presence... no

checking for crt_externs.h... no

checking for _NSGetEnviron... no

checking whether to build gmodulized gdk-pixbuf... yes

checking whether dynamic modules work... yes

checking for TIFFReadRGBAImageOriented in -ltiff... yes

checking tiffio.h usability... yes

checking tiffio.h presence... yes

checking for tiffio.h... yes

checking for jpeg_destroy_decompress in -ljpeg... yes

checking for jpeglib.h... yes

checking for jpeg_simple_progression in -ljpeg... yes

checking for libpng12... yes

checking pixbuf loaders to build... 

checking for sys/wait.h that is POSIX.1 compatible... yes

checking return type of signal handlers... (cached) void

checking sys/systeminfo.h usability... no

checking sys/systeminfo.h presence... no

checking for sys/systeminfo.h... no

checking sys/sysinfo.h usability... yes

checking sys/sysinfo.h presence... yes

checking for sys/sysinfo.h... yes

checking for mediaLib 2.3... checking for mlib_ImageSetStruct in -lmlib... no

checking for x86 platform... no

checking for XOpenDisplay... yes

checking for XextFindDisplay... yes

checking for XRenderQueryExtension... yes

checking if <X11/extensions/XIproto.h> is needed for xReply... no

checking for XConvertCase... yes

checking for XInternAtoms... yes

checking for XAddConnectionWatch... yes

checking for XkbQueryExtension... yes

checking for XShapeCombineMask... yes

checking for XSyncQueryExtension... yes

checking for X11/extensions/sync.h... yes

checking for XShmAttach... yes

checking sys/ipc.h usability... yes

checking sys/ipc.h presence... yes

checking for sys/ipc.h... yes

checking sys/shm.h usability... yes

checking sys/shm.h presence... yes

checking for sys/shm.h... yes

checking X11/extensions/XShm.h... yes

checking for Xinerama support on XFree86... yes

checking Pango flags... configure: error:

*** Pango not found. Pango built with Cairo support is required

*** to build GTK+. See http://www.pango.org for Pango information.

!!! Please attach the following file when filing a report to bugs.gentoo.org:

!!! /var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/gtk+-2.12.1-r2/work/gtk+-2.12.1/config.log

 [31;01m*[0m 

 [31;01m*[0m ERROR: x11-libs/gtk+-2.12.1-r2 failed.

 [31;01m*[0m Call stack:

 [31;01m*[0m               ebuild.sh, line 1701:  Called dyn_compile

 [31;01m*[0m               ebuild.sh, line 1039:  Called qa_call 'src_compile'

 [31;01m*[0m               ebuild.sh, line   44:  Called src_compile

 [31;01m*[0m   gtk+-2.12.1-r2.ebuild, line  112:  Called econf '--disable-gtk-doc' '--with-libjpeg' '--with-libtiff' '--enable-xinerama' '--with-libpng' '--with-gdktarget=x11' '--with-xinput'

 [31;01m*[0m               ebuild.sh, line  638:  Called die

 [31;01m*[0m The specific snippet of code:

 [31;01m*[0m   			die "econf failed"

 [31;01m*[0m  The die message:

 [31;01m*[0m   econf failed

 [31;01m*[0m 

 [31;01m*[0m If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 [31;01m*[0m A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/gtk+-2.12.1-r2/temp/build.log'.

 [31;01m*[0m

----------

## calculator

Оно?

----------

## GoR2

не помогло

----------

## calculator

А попобробней можно что не помогло? Вручную пробовал собирать? Через ебилд если, то нужно добавить что то вроде:

```
src_compile() {

    EXTRA_CONF="${EXTRA_CONF} --enable-pangocairo"

    econf ${EXTRA_CONF} || die

    emake || die

}
```

И если вылетит с: Called econf '--disable-gtk-doc' '--with-libjpeg' '--with-libtiff' '--enable-xinerama' '--with-libpng' '--with-gdktarget=x11' '--with-xinput' '--enable-pangocairo' - тогда дествительно все плохо  :Smile: 

----------

## GoR2

 *calculator wrote:*   

> А попобробней можно что не помогло? Вручную пробовал собирать?

 

да, сейчас попробую ваш способ

----------

## GoR2

не помогло

 *Quote:*   

> --- Invalid atom in /etc/portage/package.mask: =mail-mta/ssmtp-*
> 
> >>> Unpacking source...
> 
> >>> Unpacking gtk+-2.12.1.tar.bz2 to /var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/gtk+-2.12.1-r2/work
> ...

 

----------

## calculator

Я конечно очепятался - pango нужно собрать с этим флагом, а не gtk  :Wink: 

----------

## GoR2

pango собрал, результата 0

----------

## GoR2

http://pastebin.ca/796931

----------

## GoR2

походу проблему решил ( щас он собирается )

что делал:

нашёл через locate библиотеки

/usr/lib32/libpangocairo-1.0.so.0

/usr/lib32/libpangocairo-1.0.so.0.1400.9

/usr/lib32/libpangocairo-1.0.so

и скопировал их в

/usr/lib/libpangocairo-1.0.so.0

/usr/lib/libpangocairo-1.0.so.0.1400.9

/usr/lib/libpangocairo-1.0.so

потом собрал cairo

потом pango ( он ругнулся на эти библиотеки )

сейчас собирается gtk+

----------

